# Raccourcis : automatiser Google Photos et Photos iOS ?



## iBaby (13 Juillet 2019)

Salut les cracks de l’app Raccourcis !
Je sens bien le haut potentiel de cette app, mais ça reste un peu nébuleux pour moi...
En tant qu’utilisateur d’un Google Pixel 3 XL, j’utilise Google Photos. En tant qu’utilisateur d’iOS, j’utilise Photos d’Apple. Pour partager mes photos via le Partage de photos iCloud, j’ai installé Google Photos sur mon iPad. Synchronisé sans problème. Mais je voudrais automatiser la sauvegarde des Google Photos dans Photos iOS, sans avoir à le faire manuellement à chaque série. Est-ce que Raccourcis permet ça, et si oui, comment ? Si vous voyez plus simple, dites-le moi.


----------



## GPSN (18 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Je recherche également un Raccourcis similaire, j'utilise un Pixel 5 et un MacBook, j'aimerais synchroniser Google Photos avec l'app Photos sur Mac, est-ce possible ?
Merci pour votre aide !


----------

